
Nvidia’s GeForce GTX 10-Series for Notebooks Unveiled, Launching Today - altstar
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10564/nvidias-geforce-gtx-10series-for-notebooks-unveiled-launching-today
======
tomhoward
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296111)

